# Data collection for possible cure for everyone - please contribute



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello everyone I think putting all informations together would help us figure out what causes this and how to prevent this 'disease'. The more information we get, the more we will develop some kind of knowledge on this (since doctors will not). Everybody please fill out this form, it's gonna be like some kind of medical research.
(I am trying to understand if every case is different or they are all the same thing... that I managed to control -yes, I am LG free)
Just copy and paste with your answers, please reply with Yes or No and give details when requested.

1. Do you remember having some kind of physical trauma before LG happened? If yes, explain

2. Have you been checked by a doctor for possible physical causes after you found out you were having LG? If yes, explain

3. Have you ever had psychological embarassment when having the need to pass gas BEFORE lg happened the first time?

4. Do you remember minimizing your body movements so that you weren't gonna show you where holding gas in public?

5. Do you workout? If yes, do you specifically train your gluteal/pelvic floor on a daily basis?

6. Are there times when you feel like your anus is open, and you are 100% sure you are having LG?

7. Do you ever feel the gas pass through your anus? If yes, does it just happen every now and then and if yes, does it happen after doing something specific ?

8. Do you ever recall having a little more control than usual over your anus muscle after having had sexual climax? (Muscle spasm related)

9. Do the lack of gas caused by specific gas reducing meds give you a feeling of "less opened" anus?

10. Do you experience heavy LG after eating much fiber (vegetables, fruit. Grains) ?

11. Were you on some kind of medication when LG occurred the first time?

12. Do you have days when you feel 'normal' and in complete control of your anus ?

13. Do you feel like your squeezing your buttocks to hold in wind is somehow 'wrong' and that you are missing something?

14. Do you have specific food intolerance?

15. Did you ever try to do some specific pelvic floor excercises and realized you had no strength to do them?

16. Do you ever feel 'cured' for awhile for doing something and then after a few days believe you were just fooling yourself and nothing has changed?

17. Did you ever watch your area in a mirror and noticed it was loose?

---------

Thanx everyone. I'm working on a healing plan for everyone so please contribute


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

1. Do you remember having some kind of physical trauma before LG happened? If yes, explain :

* lLot of emotional trauma on my pelvis*

2. Have you been checked by a doctor for possible physical causes after you found out you were having LG? If yes, explain

*Yes. Very mild intussusception or prolapse after an year of LG.*

3. Have you ever had psychological embarassment when having the need to pass gas BEFORE lg happened the first time?

* Yes*

4. Do you remember minimizing your body movements so that you weren't gonna show you where holding gas in public?

*Yes, in movie theatre*

5. Do you workout? If yes, do you specifically train your gluteal/pelvic floor on a daily basis?

* Few weeks before LG Happened, used to climb lot of stairs(9floors) thinking it will be a good exercise.*

6. Are there times when you feel like your anus is open, and you are 100% sure you are having LG?

* When completely relaxed, NO LG. When on anti-depressants and anxiety medicies, which completely relaxed my whole body. Almost NO LG.*

7. Do you ever feel the gas pass through your anus? If yes, does it just happen every now and then and if yes, does it happen after doing something specific ?

*As of now i feel gas passing through my anus.*

8. Do you ever recall having a little more control than usual over your anus muscle after having had sexual climax? (Muscle spasm related)

* After an orgasm, My LG increases. Even when aroused, LG increases.*

9. Do the lack of gas caused by specific gas reducing meds give you a feeling of "less opened" anus?

_

10. Do you experience heavy LG after eating much fiber (vegetables, fruit. Grains) ?

*Yes, due to heavy gas.*

11. Were you on some kind of medication when LG occurred the first time?

* I took multi vitamins with iron for few days.*

12. Do you have days when you feel 'normal' and in complete control of your anus ?

*Sometimes*

13. Do you feel like your squeezing your buttocks to hold in wind is somehow 'wrong' and that you are missing something?

*Yes, i am squeezing my rectum hard. *

14. Do you have specific food intolerance?

*Yes*

15. Did you ever try to do some specific pelvic floor excercises and realized you had no strength to do them?

*Yes*

16. Do you ever feel 'cured' for awhile for doing something and then after a few days believe you were just fooling yourself and nothing has changed?

*Yes*

17. Did you ever watch your area in a mirror and noticed it was loose?

_


----------

